# Draby Strand Ende August Anfang September



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (20. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,
nächstes Jahr geht es für zwei Wochen mal wieder nach Dänemark. Genauer an die Ostseeküste nach Draby Strand. 
Wie schaut es zu der Zeit dort mit Brandungsangeln aus? Macht es Sinn oder sollte ich mich lieber auf andere Angelarten zu dieser Zeit an diesem Ort beschrenken.

Bin für jeden Tip dankbar.#h


----------



## Rumpelrudi (21. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Draby Strand Ende August Anfang September*

Mönsch, @Stuffel, ich habe mich auf dem Teppichboden gekringelt und zwanzig Minuten gebraucht, um jetzt zu Antworten.|supergri|supergri

Erst mal Korrektur : Du angelst nicht in der Ostsee, sondern im Kattegat
Ob es Sinn macht ? Beschränken ? Du hast das goldene Los gezogen#6
|schild-gzum Brandungsangelparadies.
Aufrüsten, kann ich Dir nur empfehlen. Nimm alles an Ruten mit, was Du tragen kannst. Dort fängst Du um diese Zeit von Land aus die komplette Fischartenpalette. Aal, Flunder, Kliesche, Scholle, Dorsch, Hornhecht, Hering, Makrele, Wittling, Meerforelle und Regenbogner. Die ganze Bucht von Holme, Draby, Böslum ergibt Plattfische bis zum Abwinken. Ab Böslum bis Elsegarde ist zusätzlich noch einer der besten Strände für Meerforellen, die ich je erlebt habe. Die machen dort Seilspringen über Deine Angelschnur. Die Dorsche sind leider etwas klein. Die großen Dorsche fängst Du bei Glatved, Fuglsö oder Sletterhage. An der Mole am Femmöller Strand stehen die Heringe und Makrelen. Natürlich sind Dorsch, Mefo, Hornis und Platte allgegenwärtig.

Das einzigste Problemchen ist, dass Steffen Fritid vom Angelladen in Ebeltoft als Fremdsprache nur Deutsch und Englisch kann.:q(kleiner Scherz)

Hast Du in dem Ferienhaus genügend Einfrierkapazitäten ? Sonst müßt ihr alles sofort aufessen. Ansonsten empfehle ich, noch schnell zu tauschen:m
Und noch etwas. Gib in die Suchmaschine mal Petermännchen ein.


----------



## Mühle (21. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Draby Strand Ende August Anfang September*

Muss Rumpelrudi rechtgeben. Habe da schon ganz ganz tolle Fischwaid auf die Platten erlebt. Ich schreib morgen noch etwas mehr dazu, jetzt muss ich erstmal ins Bett. Nur soviel schon mal: Nimm Dir feste Handschuhe mit. Hatte damals im Boot vor Boeslum das Vergnügen, vom bösen Petermann gestochen zu werden. Sowas kann gehörig ins Auge gehen.

Gruß Mühle


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (21. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Draby Strand Ende August Anfang September*



			
				Rumpelrudi schrieb:
			
		

> Mönsch, @Stuffel, ich habe mich auf dem Teppichboden gekringelt und zwanzig Minuten gebraucht, um jetzt zu Antworten.|supergri|supergri
> 
> Erst mal Korrektur : Du angelst nicht in der Ostsee, sondern im Kattegat




Oh entschuldige bitte meine Unwissenheit. Hast natürlich vollkommen Recht und ich hoffe dein Teppich hat nicht all zu sehr gelitten.  :m 

Bis jetzt war ich bloß immer an der Nordseeküste von Dänemark, Jütland, in Urlaub. Und alles was Ostküste von Jüdland ist, ist für mich Ostsee!! 
Danke aber für die sehr ausführlichen Tips. 
Bei dem Gerätehändler in Ebeltoft bekomme ich doch die gängigen Köder zum Brandungsangeln und bestimmt auch den einen oder anderen Tip. Oder?


----------



## sundfisher (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Draby Strand Ende August Anfang September*

Glatved, Jernhatten, Kobberhagen, Elsegårde, Hjelm, Østrevet in Richtung Poller und Vestrevet, Dråby Strand Camping hat einen Bootsverleih und die Fischwaid ist ausggezeichnet wie schon von anderen richtig bemerkt wurde, hier sind die tiefsten Stellen mit 65 Meter und es gibt ausgedehnte Kalk und Steinriffe an denen man alle Arten von Fischen antrifft. September ist die richtige Wahl.

Guten Fang


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (26. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Draby Strand Ende August Anfang September*

@ Rumpelrudi,
danke für die ausführlichen Infos. #6 :m 
Ich werde deine Tipps beherzigen und mein Glück probieren. #h


----------



## IjmTex (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Draby Strand Ende August Anfang September*

@ Rumpelrudi

habe mit meinen Kumpels für Ende Mai ein Ferienhaus am Sletterhage Strand gemietet, also nur einen Steinwurf vom Sletterhage Fyr entfernt. Dieser Angelstandort soll ja einer der Topstellen in Ost-Jütland insbesondere auf Plattfische sein.

Was mich jetzt eigentlich interessiert sind die Würmerpreise (Seeringler) dort oben!!! 
Sind die genau so teuer wie an der deutschen Ostsee??? 
Werden dort selbstgegrabene Seeringler oder die Zucht-Ringler aus Holland verkauft???
Würde es sich lohnen vorab nach Holland zu fahren und sich dort mit Seeringlern einzudecken (bin aus dem Rheinland und somit wäre das kein großes Problem), weil die ja bei unseren Nachbarn extrem günstig sind???

Der Verbrauch bei 5 Mann mit jeweils 2 Ruten und Dreier-Paternoster ist ja sehr hoch. Bei unserer Holland-Plattfisch-Tour jedes Frühjahr nach Texel verbrauchen wir gut 1,3 Kilo Seeringler pro Angeltag. Ist also ein reines Rechenexempel, ob sich die Fahrerei nach Holland lohnt und das Hältern der Würmer wäre sowieso kein großes Problem. Ich weiß zwar nicht ob die Nordsee-Ringler Kattegat-Wasser vertragen (Du???) und sonst muß man sie halt im Kühlschrank in mehreren mit Zeitung ausgelegten Kisten sowie ausreichend Meerestorf aufbewahren.

Bin echt mal gespannt, was Du mir zu den dänischen Seeringel-Wurmpreisen sagen kannst!!!

Gruß IjmTex


----------



## Rumpelrudi (28. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Draby Strand Ende August Anfang September*

@Ijm Tex
Willst Du dort Ringler verkaufen|kopfkrat:q
Im Ernst : Ringler sind sogar sehr teuer,(50% über Flensburg) weil es dort üblich ist, diese als kleine Stücke so auf den Haken zu ziehen, dass dieser gerade noch bedeckt ist. Also in dänischen Augen die vierfache Chance auf Fisch. Danach richtet sich der Preis. Ausserdem ist es keine Importware. Lebendimporte sind verboten. Die Krabben klauen Euch nicht so viele Würmer, wie an der Nordsee. Der Salzgehalt ist nur in den Buchten etwas schwächer als in der Nordsee.
Der Nachteil von Ringlern ist, dass dort nur die Klieschen darauf wie verrückt anbeißen. Flunder, Scholle und Dorsch beißen zwar auch, aber bevorzugen lieber Wattis. Am Besten die zähen schwarzen.
Üblich ist auch die Zweihakenmontage, denn wie willst Du drei große Dorsche aus dem Wasser bekommen. Am Strand hoch laufen kannst Du bei dem Schotter vergessen. Spürangeln ist vor Sletterhage nicht möglich.
Um Dich mal zu erschrecken. Der beste Angelplatz ist nicht die Spitze, sondern, vom Leuchtturm aus gesehen rechts davon. Der Strand besteht aus kinderkopfgroßen Steinen. In 30m und 70m Wurfentfernung ist jeweils eine Sandbank, wo die Platten entlang marschieren. Warum ? Weil die Uferkante so steil abbricht, dass Du für 10m Wurfweite 1m mehr Wassertiefe hast. Also 100m vom Ufer ist es 10m tief und das geht bis auf 70m ab. Eine Steilküste unter Wasser. Die Fähren fahren manchmal so dicht unter Land, dass Du meinst, Du stehst an einem Kanal. Nicht von ungefähr ist hier der dänische Rekord-Brandungsdorsch von 62 Pfd. vom Ufer aus gefangen worden.
Links von der Spitze habt ihr gute Chancen auf Scholle und Steinbutt und ende Mai auf Hornhecht.
Sletterhage ist also nicht berühmt für den Plattenfang, sondern für alle Fischarten. Jeden Tag kannst Du was anderes fangen, je nachdem, welche Schwärme vorbei ziehen. Flundern fängt man nur regelmäßig und in guten Größen ab 40cm.
Mit einem Boot kannst Du die Flaks in der Ebeltoft Bucht anfahren. Auf denen liegen die 2 Kilo Schollen. Sandaale als Köder fängst Du mit einem Heringspaternoster vom Boot aus.


----------



## IjmTex (29. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Draby Strand Ende August Anfang September*

Erst mal vielen Dank für die wirklich ausführliche Antwort!!!

Weil ich auch die Preise in Flensburg nicht kenne, wäre es nett, wenn Du mir so ungefähr sagen könntest was der einzelne Wattwurm bzw. 100 Gramm Seeringler den  in Dänemark "normalerweise" kosten, damit man einen ungefähren Anhaltspunkt hat (die Angelkasse läßt grüßen).

Bin auf die Idee mit den Zucht-Ringlern aus Holland durch einen Bekannten gekommen!!! Der hatte auf der Mole von Greena dermaßen gut mit diesen Seeringlern gefangen, daß selbst die einheimischen Angler auf ihn zugekommen sind und fragten, was er denn als Köder benutzen würde. Hatte eben reichlich von den Ringlern dabei und ein paar Dänen jeweils eine handvoll davon geschenkt. Nach dem diese Ihre Vorfächer mit dem "neuen Köder" bestückt hatten, setzten sofort die Bisse ein und sie konnten noch reichlich Fisch erbeuten. Mein Bekannter geht davon aus, daß die Fische diese Seeringler einfach nicht kennen und deswegen für sie ein "Leckerbissen" darstellt. Irgendwas hätten die Zucht-Ringler an sich (was auch immer), wo drauf die Fische dort abfahren. Er meint auch, daß es wirklich verwunderlich gewesen sei, daß egal wo er auch auf der Mole gestanden, er wesentlich mehr als die Einheimischen mit Ihren Ködern gefangen hat. Aus diesem Grund wollte wir das auch mal testen. Spricht natürlich auch nichts dagegen zusätzlich noch ein paar Wattwürmer einzukaufen und auszuprobieren.

Ich bin ein wenig irritiert darüber, daß die Plattfische und auch Dorsche so "spät im Jahr" (Ende Mai/Anfang Juni) noch so zahlreich vom Ufer aus anzutreffen sind. Kennen wir aus Holland so gar nicht, denn meistens ist dort Ende April Schluß mit diesen Fischsorten und man konzentriert sich ab dann langsam auf Hornhecht, Wolfsbarsch und Seezunge. Habe aber gehört, daß gerade diese Zeit fischmäßig ideal am Sletterhage Fyr sei und deswegen haben wir uns auch für diesen Zeitraum entschieden.

Gruß IjmTex

Zusatz: 
Vielleicht sollte ich den Steffen Fritid einmal anrufen und bei ihm nachfragen, ob ich ihm nicht einige Kilos der Zucht-Ringler mitbringen soll!!! Bei den gesalzenen Preisen dort wäre es für ihn sicherlich ein lukratives Geschäft!!!


----------



## Rumpelrudi (29. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Draby Strand Ende August Anfang September*

Wie geschrieben richten sich die Preise sehr stark nach Angebot und Nachfrage. Billige Würmer enthalten auch viel Leichen oder sind überlagert. Wenn der Wind ungünstig steht ist auch mal Ebbe im Wurmladen.
Über die Wurmpreise in Flensburg will ich keine Aussage machen, da ich zuletzt Ende August dort vorstellig war. Kannst aber selbst über PN nachfragen, denn die Homepage funktioniert noch nicht wieder. @DS-Angelsport ist Member im Anglerboard.:m
Dein Bekannter macht mich etwas zerknirscht. Da Du keine Fischart angegeben hast, und ich die Verhältnisse an der Grenaa-Mole kenne, wird er wohl massenhaft kleine Klieschen und Wittlinge neben Dorschnemos abgeschlagen haben. Die Dänen angeln sporadisch für die Fischsuppe dort und nehmen alles mit, was dafür nötig ist.
Die Fische kennen die Ringler sehr genau. Deshalb beissen sie auch wesentlich aggressiver zu. Gerade Klieschen und Wittlinge knabbern gern den Watti vom Haken, während die Ringler wegen den Zangen sofort verschlungen werden.
Mit den Hauptfangzeiten hast Du richtig gehört. Ab mitte Mai bis ende Juni und anfang September bis mitte November werden die *größeren* Fische in der Brandung gefangen. Was lediglich bedeutet, dass Du den Eimer voll hast, bevor es richtig dunkel geworden ist. Nach einer Beisspause artet das in Arbeit aus, wobei es besser ist, die Angel in der Hand zu halten. Ich packe dann, wie die Dänen, vorher ein, weil ich Urlaub habe. Zwei Ruten kannst Du dann nicht mehr händeln. Ich beköder dann einen Haken und pieke nur die Reste auf den Zweiten.
In der Hochsommerzeit ist nachts die Kinderstube am Strand und tagsüber viele Petermännchen, die erst "abgeräumt" werden müssen, bevor der erste Platte den Haken findet. Dafür gibt es massenhaft Hornis und Makrelen.
Wichtig sind vor Sletterhage sehr stabile Rutenhalter und Brandungsruten. Es ist enorm, wie schon ein Fünfpfünder beim Anbiss den Rutenhalter gleich mit ausgräbt.


----------



## IjmTex (29. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Draby Strand Ende August Anfang September*

Was mein Bekannter jetzt gefangen hat, kann ich Dir momentan nicht sagen, weil er im Familienurlaub weilt und ich somit bei ihm nicht nachfragen kann. Er ist allerdings ein alteingesessener Brandungsangler wie ich (seit fast 30 Jahren) und Ihn sowie mich auch nerven höchstens "Briefmarken und sonstiges Kleinzeug". Er war auch im Juni auf der Greena-Molen und es ganz sicher, daß er seinen Eimer nicht mit solch kleinen Fischen gefüllt hat. Wir kennen das auch aus Holland, wo viele Einheimische gerade die kleinen Schollen und Flundern mitnehmen, da sie ja bekanntlich besser schmecken sollen.

Was er halt behauptet, ist, daß die Zucht-Ringler gegenüber den "normalen Seeringlern" dort oben einfach besser sind. Wenn ich sein Erzählungen richtig verstanden habe, hatten die Dänen "normale Wattwürmer und Ringler" als Köder dabei, aber die Fische fanden diese gar nicht so gut sondern schätzten die holländischen "Kweek-Zagers" einfach viel mehr. Und das fand er halt so merkwürdig und stellte deswegen die These auf, daß die Fische vor Ort diese speziellen Ringler nicht kennen und somit für sie ein "Leckerbissen" darstellt.

Das es dort oben noch solche Mengen an Fisch gibt, daß das Angeln in Arbeit ausartet, hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht. Also wenn ich Dich richtig verstanden habe, heißt das: In den noch hellen Abendstunden beißen hauptsächlich unsere platten Freunde und kleineren Dorsche und wenn es dann dunkel wird, was ja um diese Jahreszeit erst so gegen 23:00 Uhr sein wird, kommen die größeren Kaliber der Dorsche dicht unter Land!?!?!?

Haben alle stabile Brandungs-Dreibeine, wo die 3 Beine mit Ketten untereinander verbunden sind und sie somit schon mal keinen "Spagat" machen können. Zusätzlich benutzen wir noch 10 Liter-Falteimer als Beschwerung, so daß das Dreibein vernünftig und stabil steht und wenn das immer noch nicht reichen sollte, können die Falteimer durch 15 Kilo-Bleigewichte, die wir extra für stürmige Tage gegossen haben, ausgewechselt werden. Haben die Dreibeine auch ziemlich modifiziert, so daß alle Plastikschräubchen und Schellen durch Edelstahl ersetzt wurden. Auch das Alu-Profil für die Rutenauflagen wurden durch stärkeres ausgewechselt und auch die Auflagen selber durch große U-förmige erneuert und jeweils mit einem Gelenkkopf versehen, so daß man die Ruten in verschiedensten Winkeln ablegen kann. Die Dreibeine sind jetzt zwar etwas schwerer beim Transport, aber man erlebt jetzt keinerlei Überraschungen mehr, wo irgendwelche Plastikteilchen kaputt gehen und einem dadurch plötzlich ein Teleskopbein zusammenfährt (alles erlebt - und Gott sei Dank hat keine Rute oder Rolle Schaden genommen). Da wir dort mit einer guten Unterströmung rechnen, müßten Krallenbleie zwischen 150 und 200 Gramm ja normalerweise ausreichen. Wir alle anglen mit sehr steifen Brandungsruten. Ich zum Beispiel besitze zwei Zebco World Champion IM 8-Ruten und mit diesen ist man eigentlich bestens, auf alles was so kommen mag, gewappnet.

Noch mals vielen Dank für Deine interessanten Ausführungen.

Gruß IjmTex


----------



## Rumpelrudi (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Draby Strand Ende August Anfang September*

@Ijm Tex, wir schreiben hier voll die Romane|supergri|supergri

Nee, nee, ich will hier nicht kritisieren. Wenn die Fische da sind, dann geht die Post ab. Hier noch ein paar Mindestmasse, die meiner Meinung nach ziemlich niedrig sind:
Scholle        27
Flunder        25,5    weibl. bis 15.5. Schonzeit
Kliesche       25
Steinbutt     30        1.6. - 31.7. Schonzeit
Wittling        23
Dorsch         35
Aalmutter     23        15.9. - 31.1. Schonzeit
Mefo           40
Horni           40
Aal             35,5
Ringler funktionieren nicht immer. Manchmal wollen sie die Kneifer nicht. Die Erfahrung zählt nur für örtliche Ringler, die etwas zarter gebaut sind.
Auf der Grenaa - Mole kann man feststellen, dass die Fische auf die Fähre warten. Sofern das Wasser aufgewühlt wird, beginnt ein Fressrausch.
Sorry, wenn meine Aussagen etwas ungläubig rüberkommen. Wenn ich von Beißzeiten schreibe, meine ich ein Fisch in maximal fünf Minuten. Das Rauchen kannst Du dann aufgeben. Nachts kommt es öfters vor, dass ein Dorsch anbeißt, bevor die Rute wieder im Halter steckt. Die fressen dann sogar den blangen Haken, wenn er noch etwas nach Wurm duftet.
Die Fischmengen sind es nicht, dass sie so beißen, sondern die Verhaltensweise der Fische. Rund um Djursland sind die Gewässer sehr tief und die Fische leben deswegen in Ufernähe. Auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite von Sletterhage, also vor Samsö, fängst Du im ganzen Jahr auch vom Boot aus nicht einen Dorsch.
Vor Sletterhage fangen die Dorsche ab 17 Uhr an zu fressen. Dann verstecken sich auch die U40 Flundern. In der Dorschfresspause um 20 Uhr(Ruhe vor dem Ansturm) beissen wieder die Platten. Bezieht sich auf Mai und September. Die Platten beissen bei praller Sonne besser, als bei bedeckten Himmel.
Krallenbleie würde ich dort nicht nehmen. Da es schon seit Jahrzehnten ein beliebter Angelplatz ist, liegen dort tausende von Angelschnüre im Wasser. Für ein abgerissenes Blei holst Du zwei wieder heraus. Mit 150g kommst Du normalerweise aus. Bei sehr starker Strömung mit 250g. Ansonsten kann man auch nach den Seiten ausweichen.

Noch etwas zu Grenaa. Wenn zu viel Angler auf der Mole sind, fahre einfach zum Grenaa - Strand. Oftmals habe ich dort am Sandstrand ein mehrfaches der Molenangler gefangen und das Umfeld ist viel gemütlicher für die Seele. Nachts kommen große Dorsche dicht an den Strand, um die Sandaale zu jagen. Platte gibt es dort in Massen.


----------



## IjmTex (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Draby Strand Ende August Anfang September*

Nochmals Danke Rumpelrudi!!!

Mehr kann man wirklich nicht erfahren über einen Angelstandort den man nicht kennt!!!

Sollte es Dich mal nach Holland zum Brandungsangeln ziehen, dann weißt Du ja wie Du mich erreichen kannst und ich stehe Dir selbstverständlich mit Rat und Tat zur Seite!!!

Gruß IjmTex

PS. Du hast ja teilweise verkappte Antwortzeiten (4:25 und 5:23 Uhr) drauf!!!


----------



## IjmTex (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Draby Strand Ende August Anfang September*

Habe ich ja fast vergessen, 

GANZ HERZLICHEN GLÜCHWUNSCH ZU DEINEM 50igsten


----------



## Rumpelrudi (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Draby Strand Ende August Anfang September*

@Ijm Tex
Vielen Dank für die Geburtstagswünsche
Auf Holland komme ich bestimmt mal zurück. Dein Nick erinnert mich an meine erste Hochseeangelfahrt als 17jähriger von Ijmuiden aus. Leider gab es zu der Zeit keine Brandungsruten, denn es juckte mich schon damals an den Stränden von Zandvoort, Bergen an Zee oder Texel zu angeln.

Hier noch ein hübscher Link zu einer Luftaufnahme von Sletterhage :
www.aarhushavkajakklub.dk/php/coppermine/albums/userpics/10003/sletterhage.jpg
@Stuffel
Man liest gar nichts mehr von Dir|kopfkrat. Hast Du zittrige, feuchte Hände bekommen, so dass die Tastatur nicht bedient werden kann ? Keine Sorge, denn es kommt noch schlimmer|supergri|supergri

Da Du ja etwas länger in der Gegend bist, kommen jetzt einige Köderstellen.
Wattwürmer findest Du links am Fährhafen von Ebeltoft, obwohl die Stelle meines erachtens überlaufen ist.
Die Topstelle ist bei Knebel/Dejret Strand. Im Ort die zweite Kreuzung rechts. Dann kommt ein Schild "Privat Vej", jedoch führt der Weg hinunter an den flachen Strand und zu einem Ferienhausgebiet. Gleich, wo der Weg an den Strand gelangt, sitzen die Wattis in geringer Tiefe im Schlick, dass Du sie mit der flachen Hand plümpern kannst.
Ansonsten wimmelt es im ganzen Bereich um die Schloßruine Kalö von Wattis. Leider sind dort auch viele Steine. Kannst aber sehr gut eine Besichtigung mit dem Nützlichen verbinden:m


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Draby Strand Ende August Anfang September*

Hallo Rumpelrudi,
naja feuchte Finger habe ich nicht gerade. Obwohl ich schon sagen muss das ich auf diesen Dänemark-Tripp schon gespannt bin. Da es aber kein reiner Angelurlaub sonndern mehr der Jahresurlaub der Familie ist steht das Angeln nicht in erster Reihe. Du verstehst.
Gleichwohl werde ich aber genügend Zeit finden auch zum Angeln zu gehen. Bin also auch weiterhin für Tipps und Anregungen dankbar.:m


----------



## Rumpelrudi (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Draby Strand Ende August Anfang September*

Genau das ist doch das schöne in dieser Gegend.

Du kannst jederzeit mit der Familie am Strand relaxen und dabei eine fertig montierte Spinnrute neben Dir liegen haben. Sofern sich im Wasser die Räuber (Mefo,Horni) zeigen, machst Du ein paar Lockerungsübungen. Das reicht meist, um das Abendbrot zu sichern. Die Einheimischen machen es nicht anders.

Hinter Draby, bei Boeslum Bakker oder Laerkelunden/Oer sind klasse Wälder zum Pilze finden. Suchen brauchst Du nicht:m

Die zwei Wochen werden bestimmt nicht einseitig, so dass jeder seinen Interessen nachgehen kann.
Schau mal hier:
http://www.kattegatcentret.com/DE/forside/forside.asp
oder dieses hat bis 3. Sepember geöffnet
http://www.djurssommerland.dk/2005/Default.asp?PageID=300&Country=DK


----------



## Rumpelrudi (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: Draby Strand Ende August Anfang September*

Genau zum Ende vom August tauchen größere Heringe in der Ebeltoft Bucht auf. Die kann man sehr gut von der Nato-Mole aus bei Femmöller Strand fangen. In deren Schlepptau befinden sich auch Makrelen, die bis zum Oktober bei den Heringen bleiben. Leichte Spinnrute mit Heringssystem(Fischhaut) und 30g Blei ist am erfolgreichsten. Sollte die Wattimontage mal nicht absinken wollen, ist meist eine Makrele daran Schuld.
Es ist eine sehr große, sichere und bequeme Mole für die ganze Familie, abends mit Beleuchtung. Der beste Dorschfangplatz ist die rechte Seite an der meerseitigen Spitze. Brauchst nicht weit auszuwerfen, sondern direkt in die Einfahrt des kleinen Yachthafens. Die Heringe ziehen sich zum Licht und somit auch die Dorsche.
Oftmals ist es sogar erfolgreicher, wenn das Blei direkt unter der Rutenspitze ins Wasser plumpst. Besonders, wenn die anderen Angler seit Stunden nichts gefangen haben, ist Dir das Erstaunen sicher.:m


----------



## Jui (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: Draby Strand Ende August Anfang September*

Hallösche, #h 
August-September sind Supermonate, gerade für Draby Strand, war selbst schon etliche Male dort. Im Mai schon wieder!! Als Info: Steffen fritid hat eine neue Gefriertruhe, er stellt sie auch schon mal zur Verfügung, falls die Kapazitäten im eigenen Ferienhaus nicht ausreicht ( So geschehen im September 2005 ). Falls Ihr motorisiert seid, wäre auch ein Ausflug zu dem kleinen Hafen Sködshoved zu empfehlen. Von der Kaimauer aus geht immer etwas. (Platte, Aale, Mefos ) Nur Köder müßt ihr vorher besorgen, habe dort nichts vorgefunden. Auch am Fähranleger in Ebeltoft ( 4 Windräder ) haben wir immer sehr gut gefangen.
Viel Spaß im Spätsommer
Grötches
Jui


----------



## petipet (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: Draby Strand Ende August Anfang September*

@all,

ja, stimmt alles, was meine Vorposter geschrieben haben. Vielleicht noch zwei Anmerkungen von mir. 
Das Binnenland von Djursland ist wunderschön und hat den ältesten und größten Buchenwaldbestand von Jütland. Zur richtigen Jahreszeit gibt es für Pilzfreunde ware Sternstunden. Auch ungeübte Pilzsucher finden dort Massen an Steinpilzen, die man ja kaum verwechseln kann; denn der Satansröhrling (Boletus satanas) kommt in diesen Breitengraden nicht vor; auch der Gallenröhrling verdirbt dänischen Pilzsuchern nicht das wohlschmeckende Pilzgericht.
Die beste Jahreszeit zum Pilzesuchen ist natürlich der Herbst. Wie bei uns. Aber ein heißer, trockener Sommer kann alle Voraussagen relativieren. In Jütland, und besonders die Küstenregionen, hat praktisch keinen Grundwasserspiegel. 
Wenn es im Sommer bis in den Herbst wirklich heiß war, rate ich bei Waldspaziergängen (Plantagen heißen Waldgebiete - grob gesagt- auf dänisch) auf Kreuzottern zu achten. Die sind dann recht angriffslustig, weil sie einen Geschlechtspartner suchen. (Sorry, Kanzleideutsch) 
Noch eins: Die westliche Küste von Djursland (westlich von Grena, Bönnerup, Fjellerup) ist sehr flach. Aber dort gibt es einen Kern von deutschen Me-Fo-Fischern, die diese Küste nicht mehr missen wollen. Wathose ist dort unbedingt erforderlich.
Und noch eins: An der Westküste Djurslands von Fjellerup bis Grena ist Fischen bei auflandigem Wind schlecht. Das Gestein der dortigen Ureiszeitküste ist besonders kalkhaltig und dann ist dort eine milchige Brühe vorhanden, die Angeln vom Strand unmöglich macht.

Gruß...Peter


----------



## Allround Mike (29. Januar 2006)

*AW: Draby Strand Ende August Anfang September*

Ein herzliches Hallo an Alle #h ,

ich fahre mitte bis ende Juni ebenfalls in diese Region. Genauer gesagt wohnen wir am Oerestrand. Letztes Jahr wohnten wir am Skodshovedstrand, dabei bin ich zum fischen öfters zum Leuchtturm von Sletterhage und habe dort auch immer einige Platten gefangen.Nur bin ich immer vom Leuchtturm aus gesehen, links gesessen, da hier der recht starke Wind nicht so wehte.Nach dem ich jetzt aber einige Tips von Euch , bzw. vom Rumpel Rudi gelesen habe werde ich mich sicherlich beim nächstenmal mehr rechts halten, denn meine Platten die ich links fing waren gerademal so knapp über dem Schonmaß! Auf der Calypso war ich damals auch, und der Erfolg war für meine erste Kutterausfahrt auch nicht schlecht ( 10-15 Untermaßige, 2 ca.40-45cm Dorsche und einen 45er Schellfisch). Leider bin ich aber sehr oft über der Reling gehangen und habe die Fische angefüttert  .Von daher war es mir nicht möglich die vollen 6-7 Stunden durch zu fischen|supergri ! Aber dieses Jahr mache ich auf alle Fälle nochmal eine Ausfahrt mit!! 
Am Elsegardestrand war ich auch mal. Leider mit sehr geringem Erfolg. Ich wusste damals nicht wo genau ich hin soll, da der Strand ja recht lang ist.
Zu den Würmern kann ich nur sagen, dass die Sandwürmer die man an den Straßenrändern für 10 Kronen bekommt nicht so fängig waren, wie die Wattwürmer die ich für 30 Kronen beim Steffen Fritid gekauft hatte. 
Jetzt habe ich aber auch noch ein paar Fragen. Ich hoffe Ijm Tex, Du hast nichts dagegen das ich mich etwas mit einklinke!
An dem Oerestrand kenne ich mich nun überhaupt nicht aus, und da ich mit meiner Familie und Freunden dort bin, möchte ich auch nicht all zuweit entfernt fischen.
Welche Fische beißen denn wo zu welchen Tageszeiten und mit welchen Ködern in dem Zeitraum von mitte bis ende Juni? 
Ich möchte zwei Ruten zum Brandungsfischen, eine Rute fürs blinkern und evtl. mit Wasserkugel auf Hornis, und eine zum Pilken mitnehmen.
Wie sieht es in dieser Zeit auf den Molen ( Windradmole Ebeltoft beim Fährhafen) und bei den Häfen ( Jachthafen und Natohafen) aus? 
Leider habe ich letztes Jahr den Natohafen überhaupt nicht gefunden. Ich habe zwar von der Straße in Richtung Ebeltoft so einen Hafen gesehen, aber da war eine Schranke und Sperrschilder und deshalb war ich mir nicht sicher ob dies der Natohafen ist, und ob ich dort überhaupt fischen darf.
Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir da nochmal weiterhelfen.

Herzlichen Dank schon mal im Voraus und viele Grüße 
Mike


----------



## Allround Mike (29. Januar 2006)

*AW: Draby Strand Ende August Anfang September*

ups, kleiner Fehler von mir!
Ich meinte den Stuffel und nicht den Ijm Tex, der mir hoffentlich nicht böse ist, dass ich meine Fragen gleich mit einbringe!

Grüße und #h  Mike


----------



## Rumpelrudi (29. Januar 2006)

*AW: Draby Strand Ende August Anfang September*

Genau, Mike, das war die Zufahrt zur Nato-Mole.
Mußt Dein Auto am Strassenrand parken und am Schlagbaum vorbei gehen. Das Betreten der Mole ist lediglich dann verboten, wenn ein Marineschiff dort angelegt hat. Dann stehen aber Wachsoldaten am Zugang. Die mächtige Größe der Mole ist von der Strasse kaum zu erahnen, weil sie parallel zum Ufer gebaut worden ist.
Zu den Steinschüttungen an den Windrädern der Fährhafenzufahrt eine Anmerkung. Das Betreten der Wasserbauten ist sehr gefährlich und alles Gerät muß in der Jackentasche geführt werden. Zuerst muß ein Metallzaun überwunden werden und dann beginnt eine beschwehrliche  Kletterei über Findlinge bis zur Molenspitze. Die Fangaussichten sind sehr gut. Nur darf man in der ganzen Euphorie nicht vergessen, dass der Fang auch zurück geschleppt werden muß. Im Dunkeln kann das abenteuerlich werden.


----------



## Allround Mike (29. Januar 2006)

*AW: Draby Strand Ende August Anfang September*

Hallo Rumpelrudi,

erstmal herzlichen Dank für Deine fixe Antwort :m !

Welche Köder kannst Du denn so empfehlen?


----------



## Allround Mike (29. Januar 2006)

*AW: Draby Strand Ende August Anfang September*

Sorry, habe aber noch ein paar Fragen Rumpelrudi,
Du schreibst der beste Platz in Sletterhage ist rechts vom Leuchtturm aus gesehen. Wie weit rechts meinste denn ca. von der Spitze aus ? 
Und welche Rolle spielt der Wind?

Bei dem Natohafen, gehe ich da bis ganz nach vorne auf die Mole?

Ich war mal recht weit rechts, genau da wo so ein betoniertes Ungetüm direkt am Strand steht. Mich hat es deshalb so weit vom Leuchtturm getrieben, weil der Wind ( Gegenwind) dort so stark bließ das dort leider kein Angeln möglich war. Aber leider fing ich dort auch nicht viel. Zudem gingen mir noch die Watties aus und ich hatte nur noch die Sandorms.

Viele Grüße
Mike


----------



## Rheinangler (17. April 2006)

*AW: Draby Strand Ende August Anfang September*

Hallo Boardies,

ich komme gerade eben zurück aus der Gegend und habe auch einen separaten Reisebericht ins Board geschrieben.

Draby, Elsegarde, Sletterhage usw. machen wirklich einen guten Eindruck. Allerdings kann ich die in diesem Thread beschriebene Fischpalette nicht bestätigigen.

Unsere Zielfische waren die Meerforelle, Dorsche und Plattfische. Gefangen haben wir nur Platte und zwar bei Sletterhage. Hier aber in rauhen Mengen und guten Größen. In der Dunkelheit dann nur noch Klieschen (kleine) und nicht ein Dorsch, nichtmals ein Minidorsch und das obwohl Topbedingungen herrschten. 

Ist zwar unglaublich aber leider erklärbar. Schon Steffen vom Angelladen
hatte uns auf das Problem vorsichtig aufmerksam gemacht. In Gesamtdjursland
gibt es ein Dorschproblem. Die Berufsfischerei hat da bereits geschafft, was
im Moment in Nord- und Ostsee intensiv forciert wird. Der Dorschbestand ist
völlig im Arsch; es gibt dort fast keine Dorsche mehr. Nur vom Angelkutter
an wenigen Stellen sind Dorsche zu fangen. Ist echt ein Armutszeugnis für
die Region. Ich habe sellten ne schönere Dorschstelle als Sletterhage
gesehen, nur das keine Dorsche mehr da sind.

Das die Forellen noch nicht loswaren lag sicher am kalten Wetter und ist
verzeihbar. 

Wann wurden denn die in diesem Thread beschriebenen Toperfahrungen zu Djurschland gemacht. Sind diese Erfahrungen evtl. schon etwas älter?

Falls nicht, würde mich interessieren warum wir keine Dorsche bekommen haben. Vielleicht wars zu kalt (obwohl Sletterhage ne Tiefwasserstelle ist)?

Gruss

Stefan

PS.: Die Natomole bei Ebeltoft ist zwischenzeitlich aus Sicherheitsgründen
(Paranoia der Amis) geschlossen und für Angler nicht mehr zu nutzen.
Auch die tiefe Verladestelle in Glatved ist lt. Steffen nicht mehr zugänglich.
Schade, denn es waren in der Vergangenheit lt. meinen Informationen an sich auch Topstellen auf Dorsch. Aber das Problem mit den Dorschen hat sich ja eh wohl für Djursland erledigt.


----------



## Rumpelrudi (19. April 2006)

*AW: Draby Strand Ende August Anfang September*

Dann müßt ihr etwas falsch gemacht haben, denn von der Gegend kommen seit einer Woche wahre Massenfänge an Meerforellen.

Ein "verrückter" Fliegenfischer hat eine Strecke von 28 Stück an einem Tag dokumentiert.

Topköder ist die Fliege "Red Tag" in den Größen 6 und 8.

Die Dorschfänge sind wegen der Laichzeit sowieso schwach. An den Stränden sind nur Nemos zu fangen. Dass die Dorsche im Frühjahr nicht vor Sletterhage sind, ist bekannt.


----------



## Rheinangler (19. April 2006)

*AW: Draby Strand Ende August Anfang September*

Hallo Rumpelrudi,

Du als mein Haupttipgeber  hättest mir den Hinweis mit Sletterhage und den nicht anwesenden Dorschen ja auch vorher geben können... und wir fahren da so frohen Mutes hin....

Allerdings hat Steffen vom Angelladen unsere Erfahrungen mit seiner Aussage zu 100% untermauert. Keine Dorschfänge und das schon seit einigen Jahren in Djursland. Schon letzten Herbst (Oktober) bin ich in Greena mit nur 1 Dorsch, ein paar Wittlingen und Bergen von Mini - Klieschen von der Mole geschlichen. Da ist irgendetwas faul. Wie alt sind denn Deine Erfahrungen? Die Molen sind ja mittlerweile auch dicht, obwohl Du diese noch als Topstellen beschrieben hattest. Sind meiner Meinung nach auch attraktive Stellen, aber wenn man nicht mehr draufkann.....

Dein Hinweis bzgl. der aktuellen Mefofänge am Drabystrand macht mich schon etwas stutzig. Wir waren jeden Tag am Draby Strand unterwegs und sind auch fast täglich die gesamte Küstenstrecke (Elsegarde - Koberhage - Boeslum) dort mit dem Wagen abgefahren. Haben uns auch nicht gescheut vom Parkplatz einige 100 Meter zum nächsten vielversprechenden Riff zu laufen, aber ne Mefo war nicht zu holen. Andere Angler haben wir dort so gut wie nie zu Gesicht bekommen (wenn dann Brandungsangler) und fürs Fliegenfischen war dort in der letzten Woche sicher nicht das Wetter. Wie gesagt fette Welle auf den Strand. Die windabgewandte Seite lag in der letzten Woche auf der anderen Seite von Djursland und nicht bei Oer oder Draby oder Koberhage. Echtes Fliegenfischen war meiner Meinung da nicht möglich. Vielleicht Wasserkugel; daß hätten wir vielleicht versuchen sollen, aber das rauhe Wasser hat uns abgehalten.

Auch Steffen hat über die schlechten Mefo - Fänge geklagt und die gerade beginnende Wurmhochzeit als gutes Zeichen für bessere Fänge in den nächsten Tagen (also wohl diese Woche #q ) gewertet...

Aber vielleicht haben wir tatsächlich auch was verkehrt gemacht. Wir mußten den Köder relativ zügig führen, für meine Geschmack zu schnell. Aber aufgrund der Wetterbedingungen war eine Fischen mit dem 18gr. Gladsax meistens nicht möglich und schwerere Köder blieben bei langsamer Führung leider oft in den Riffen hängen bzw. mußten sehr grundnah geführt werden. 

Also entweder ist Deine Infoquelle ein Aufschneider oder ein Könner oder ein echter Glückspilz |supergri 

Gruss

Stefan


----------



## Rumpelrudi (21. April 2006)

*AW: Draby Strand Ende August Anfang September*

Die beste Mefostrecke ist von Kobberhage südwärts bis zur nächsten Landspitze. Beissen tun sie aber nur in der Bucht und nicht an den Landvorsprüngen.
Tja, der Steffen.:q Seit Jahren schon beissen bei ihm die Dorsche schlecht und empfiehlt eine Kuttertour. Dazu schickt er alle Deutschen zum gemeinschaftlichen Angeln an eine zentrale Stelle. An den Stränden, wo wirklich etwas zu fangen ist, passen keine zehn Angler hin und ausserdem will fast jeder Urlauber die Fische an den Haken gebunden haben. Dieses bringt er sehr freundlich herüber.
Ausserdem werde ich mich hüten, Steffen zu erzählen, wo ich meine Fische vom Strand fange, denn am nächsten Tag ist der Küstenabschnitt mit Stellnetzen vernagelt. Du verstehst, was ich meine:m
Auf jeden Fall war er bisher immer ungläubig überrascht, wenn ich meine Fänge so nebenbei erwähnte. Nur bei dem Platz war ich nie konkret:q
Der Zugang zu der Natomole war in 2004 noch nicht gesperrt und das Betreten der anderen Molen ist sowieso schon immer verboten gewesen. Das bedeutet nach dänischem Recht, dass Du auf eigene Gefahr handelst.
Ausserdem habe ich als Brandungsangler kein Problem, auch neben der Mole zu angeln, denn schliesslich schwimmen die Dorsche und sind nicht an einem Punkt festgewachsen. Auch auf der Natomole fängst Du nicht überall, sondern nur an drei Angelstellen und diese lassen sich auch von Land aus anwerfen.
Sicherlich gehört eine große Portion Erfahrung über die Lebensweise und das Artverhalten der Zielfische zu einem Fangerfolg, denn auch dort sind die Zeiten vorbei, wo man überall die Fische einsammeln kann. Ich bin sogar froh, dass die Klieschen wieder da sind, denn diese waren auch einige Jahre nach der Rotalgenpest im Kattegat völlig verschwunden.
Ausserdem habe vorsichtig darauf hingewiesen, dass die Dorsche rechts von Sletterhage zu fangen sind, auch mit dem Wissen, dass die meisten Gelegenheitsangler zu bequem für lange Fussmärsche sind und aus dem Auto angeln möchten. Wer Dorsch fangen möchte, muß dort angeln, wo die Einheimischen sind, und das bedeutet dort wandern.
Auch habe ich schon einige frustrierte Angler vor Sletterhage getroffen, die ich an die Hand nahm und zu den richtigen Stellen führte, damit der Urlaub für sie fischmässig gerettet war. Mache ich natürlich nicht für Kühltruhenangler, aber immer mit der Bitte, nichts dem Steffen zu sagen:m


----------



## Allround Mike (22. April 2006)

*AW: Draby Strand Ende August Anfang September*

Ausserdem habe vorsichtig darauf hingewiesen, dass die Dorsche rechts von Sletterhage zu fangen sind, auch mit dem Wissen, dass die meisten Gelegenheitsangler zu bequem für lange Fussmärsche sind und aus dem Auto angeln möchten. Wer Dorsch fangen möchte, muß dort angeln, wo die Einheimischen sind, und das bedeutet dort wandern.


Hallo Rudi,
wie weit rechts meinst Du denn ;+   ?
Etwa soweit, wo das Betonungetüm direkt am Strand steht, oder noch weiter?
Und wie weit wirft man seinen Köder etwa aus #c ?

Ich würde nämlich gerne im Juni mal einen Versuch starten und nicht nur mit ein paar Platten zurück kommen |rolleyes .

Viele Grüße Mike :m


----------



## Rheinangler (22. April 2006)

*AW: Draby Strand Ende August Anfang September*

Hallo Rudi,

ich war aufgrund Deiner Empfehlung auch rechts der Leuchtturmspitze geblieben. Wie gesagt, toller Strand mit Kiesboden und draußen tiefe Rinnen mit Sandbänken. Idealer Dorschboden und trotzdem nichtmals ein Nemo. Von oben betrachtet ändert sich die Bodenbeschaffenheit auch weiter rechts nicht wirklich. Würde mich deshalb auch interessieren wieviel weiter rechts Du meintest; dann dürfte man u.U. schon nicht mehr von Sletterhage Leuchtturm sprechen..:q 

Meiner Erfahrung nach kommt es beim Brandungsangeln auf Dorsche nicht auf einen m² - genauen Wurf an. Wenn Dorsch da ist, beißt er auch. Wenn es aber an so einer Topstelle echt auf den m² ankommen sollte, ist es mit der Topstelle echt vorbei. Da sieht es ja an unserer ach so gebeutelten Ostseeküste schon deutlich besser aus.

Ich persönlich glaube, daß es in Djursland sabatt ist mit den Brandungsdorschfängen; zumindest aktuell. Hoffentlich ändert sich das wieder.

An Allround Mike:

Ich will nicht unken, würde aber wetten, daß Ihr dort keine Dorsche holen werdet. Zumindest nicht vom Strand. Falls doch, würde es mich wirklich freuen. Die Gegend ist wirklich wunderschön und wie gesagt, Platte sind dort super zu fangen. Im Sommer sicher auch mit anständig Fleisch auf den Rippen. Wir hatten etliche Butt´s bis zu 40cm und sogar einige Schollen. Nachts dann auch viele aber kleine Klieschen. 2 Seeskorpione konnten sichs auch nicht verkneifen. In der warmen Jahreszeit kann man auch mit Seezungen rechnen. Im Sommer soll es dort ein Problem mit den Petermännchen geben. Also Handschuh besser mitnehmen.

Gruss und viel Erfolg.

Stefan

PS: 

Falls es doch klappt mit den Dorschen bitte Info ins Board. Dann würde ich es mir mit dem Urlaubsveto für die Gegend doch nochmal überlegen, denn es ist wirklich schön da.


----------



## Rumpelrudi (22. April 2006)

*AW: Draby Strand Ende August Anfang September*



			
				Rheinangler schrieb:
			
		

> Meiner Erfahrung nach kommt es beim Brandungsangeln auf Dorsche nicht auf einen m² - genauen Wurf an. Wenn Dorsch da ist, beißt er auch. Wenn es aber an so einer Topstelle echt auf den m² ankommen sollte, ist es mit der Topstelle echt vorbei. Da sieht es ja an unserer ach so gebeutelten Ostseeküste schon deutlich besser aus.
> 
> Ich persönlich glaube, daß es in Djursland sabatt ist mit den Brandungsdorschfängen; zumindest aktuell. Hoffentlich ändert sich das wieder.



Vor Sletterhage kommt es sehr wohl auf den m² an. Du meisten Angler vergessen, dass sie an einer unterseeischen Steilküste angeln und feuern ihre Systeme auf 100m Entfernug in 11m Wassertiefe. Ich habe gelernt, dass die Dorsche zum Abend ins flache Wasser kommen um Nahrung zu finden, Das würde vor Sletterhage bedeuten, dass die Fische in 30m Entferung vom Ufer entlang schwimmen, aber nur, wenn die Windrichtung wechselt. Welchen Grund sollten die Fische sonst haben, über diesen Angelschnur-Müllplatz zu schwimmen. Nahrung gibt es dort nicht.
Bei Ostwind sind die Fische vor Aarhus und bei Westwind vor Esbyhage.
In der Ebeltoft Bucht ist es ähnlich. Bei Ostwind sind die Fische zwischen Lushage und Fuglsö.
Der April ist zum Dorschangeln vom Ufer immer schlecht, weil jeder anständige Dorsch, der einen Hering fressen könnte, auch bei diesen ist.

Bei dem zweiten Absatz hast Du vollkommen Recht. Hier täuschst Du Dich lediglich mit der Ortsangabe. Überall an den Küsten werden keine Nemos mehr gefangen. Es ist darum lediglich eine Frage der Zeit, wann die Dorschangelei von Lübeck bis Skagen völlig zusammenbricht. Die Freude über die guten Größen der Dorsche, die in der Ostsee noch gefangen werden, täuschen sehr über den wirklichen Zustand der Bestände hinweg. Aufmerksame Angler wissen schon längst, was die Stunde geschlagen hat. Die EWG-Fangquotenregelung hat dafür gesorgt, dass die Dorsche in den Belts und Kattegat als Art nicht mehr überlebensfähig ist.
Unsere Zukunft liegt im Plattfisch, Mefo und Heringsfang. Das ist eine Tatsache.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (7. August 2006)

*AW: Draby Strand Ende August Anfang September*

Hallo Rudi, #h 
so nun sind es nurnoch drei Wochen und es geht für mich los in Richtung Draby Strand.
Habe mir gerade nochmal alles hier durchgelesen, damit ich auch ja nicht vergess  :q .
Gibt es irgendwelche News auf die ich achten sollte? 

Achja, Du hast geschrieben das es Sinn macht eine Kuttertur mit der "Calypso" zu unternehmen. Welches Gerät sollte ich da dabei haben, ich kenne mich mit Kutterturen auf der Ostsse...ähm Kattegat  ...nicht so aus.


----------



## Rumpelrudi (8. August 2006)

*AW: Draby Strand Ende August Anfang September*

Wie Du die Erlebnisberichte von anderen Boardies entnehmen konntest, lohnt sich ein Angeln auf Dorsch vom Ufer aus nicht. Somit bleibt nur eine Kuttertour in die Gewässer südöstlich von Hjelm. 125g Pilker in orange/silber mit grünem Auge und ein Twister als Beifänger in Orange mit grünem Bleikopf. Nimm sicherheitshalber ein Makrelensystem mit Die angeln dort meist auf 30m Tiefe, wo sich orange in braun färbt. Japanrot würde schwarz werden, dann kann man auch gleich einen schwarzen Köder nehmen. Ach ja, 35er Schnur zum Pilken.
Versuche es trotzdem mal vom Ufer aus vor Fuglsö. Denn dort bin ich noch nie ohne Dorsch gewesen.
Ansonsten Plattfische ohne Ende an Deinem Hausstrand, Hornhechte sind auch noch da. Fängst genügend Plattfische, um die weiße Bauchseite als Köder für Hornis zu benutzen. Rote Wasserkugel halb füllen und als Durchlaufmontage benutzen, wie ein Sargblei. Als Haken ein fertiges Zandervorfach von 75cm Länge, wo ein Fetzen von doppelter Daumennagelgröße drei mal durchstochen wird. Das klappt dann.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (8. August 2006)

*AW: Draby Strand Ende August Anfang September*

Danke Rudi:m  für die vielen Tipps. Dann kann ja nichts mehr schief gehen.


----------



## MefoProf (8. August 2006)

*AW: Draby Strand Ende August Anfang September*

Alle genannten Stellen waren und sind sicherlich noch immer absolute Hotspots, die einen über hervorragenden Fischbestand, sowohl artenmässig, als auch mengenmässig verfügen. Das zeigen die dänischen Fangmeldungen zumindest. Aber die gebratenen Tauben fliegen einem dort auch nicht in den Mund. Die Ostsee ist ein Gewässer, dass über unglaublich viel "totes Wasser" verfügt und zudem seine Bodenstruktur sehr schnell verändert. Das bedeutet, dass ein altbekannter Hotsspot leicht zu totem Wasser wird und nur wenige/viele Meter daneben ein neuer entsteht oder entstehen kann. Meine Erfahrungen haben gezeigt, dass es wirklich auf den Meter genau entscheidend ist, ob man fängt oder nicht. Deshalb kann ich nur empfehlen, den Platz zu wechseln, wenn man innerhalb einer halben Stunde nix gefangen, gemerkt oder gesehen hat. Lieber einen anderen Platz besuchen und den alten zu einer anderen Zeit oder zu anderen Bedingungen wieder auszutesten,


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (4. September 2006)

*AW: Draby Strand Ende August Anfang September*

Hallo,
ich melde mich hier mal kurz zu einem kleine Zwichenbericht aus Ebeltoft. Das Angeln hier ist z. Z. nicht sehr einfach. Es herscht ein ordentlichen Wind, fast schon Sturm. Daher ist es nicht einfach einen geeignetten strand in der Næhe zu finden. Watwuermer bekommt man z. Z. auch keine. Zumindest nicht bei "Steffen fritid". Da bekommt man mit Ach und Krach gerade man Seeeringler. und die Taugen nicht viel. bin schon auf "Gulp" Wattis umgestiegen. Die scheinen aber im Moment bloss den Petermænnern  zu gefallen. 
Naja, vieleicht ændert sich das ja noch in den verbleibenden Tagen.


----------



## Rheinangler (5. September 2006)

*AW: Draby Strand Ende August Anfang September*

Hallo Stuffel,

Wattwürmer kannste (je nach Windrichtung) vor Oer Strand plümpern. Geht recht gut, bis zu 6 Stk. pro Loch. Falls es am Strand mit dem Fischen schwierig ist versuch es doch mal von der Mole in Greena. Da sollte auch mit kurzen (windbedingt)Würfen immer gut was zu holen sein. Allerdings wird die Beute überwiegend aus Platten bestehen.

Gruss

Stefan


----------



## Airferdo (7. September 2006)

*AW: Draby Strand Ende August Anfang September*

Hi hat jemand ne gute Adresse wo man in der Gegend Ferienhäuser günstig Mieten kann ? Gibt es vor Ort möglichkeiten Häuser zu Mieten ? Wie sieht es dort mit nem Bootsverleih aus ?


----------



## Rumpelrudi (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Draby Strand Ende August Anfang September*

Geändert hat sich an den Verhältnissen nicht viel.

Die Dorschangelei ist völlig zum Erliegen gekommen. Selbst "Profis" erwähnen nur einen knapp maßigen Dorsch bei täglicher Nonstop-Angelei innerhalb einer Woche.

Die Meerforellenbestände sind aber dafür als überragend zu bezeichnen. Neuerdings werden immer häufiger gute Steinbutts beim Brandungsangeln gefangen. Insbesondere von Anfängern, die nicht besonders weit werfen können. :m

Der Plattfischfang hat sich nicht verändert. Massenfänge sind keine Ausnahme.

Viel Freude im Urlaub und genieße den Blick von der herrlichen Steilküste :l


----------



## ZeebarsJäger (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Draby Strand Ende August Anfang September*

Hallo zusammen,

hier stehen ja schon ein paar interessante Infos, die haben aber auch alle schon ein bisschen Zeit hinter sich 

Ich war schon öfters oben in der Ecke, Elsegarde, Boeslum, Oer etc. Allerdings immer im Frühjahr oder Herbst. Nie im Hochsommer.

Jetzt werden wir aber die ersten 2 Augustwochen in einem kleinen Häuschen unweit des Leuchtturms Sletterhage verbringen. Etwa auf der Höhe der Boots-Slipstelle und Bunkers (Ist glaube ich einer), also einige hundert Meter rechts vom Leuchtturm.

Mit was für Fischarten kann ich denn dort im August rechnen, was nehme ich also mit?

Ich kenne es nur so, daß in Holland z.B. in dieser Jahreszeit Plattfische gar nicht mehr beißen.
Stattdessen zieht man bei jedem Mal einholen 5 Kilogramm Schlick bzw. Seegras, Kraut etc rein. Gibts da auch ein Krautproblem?

Und wo sollte ich es am besten versuchen?

Was haltet Ihr vom Köder Heringsstreifen, selbst über Nacht mit Salz berieben in den Kühlschrank gelegt? Diese werden schön fest und halten gut am Haken. Damit hatte ich dort im Winter schon öfters mal gute Fänge auf "platte" Platte 

Hat schonmal jemand gezielt auf Aal geangelt? Macht das Sinn, falls ja, wo und wie?

Und ich würde wirklich gerne mal einen richtig schönen Steinbutt fangen! Tipps?

Freue mich über wirklich jede Info.


Dankeschön!


----------



## ZeebarsJäger (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Draby Strand Ende August Anfang September*

Hat keiner eine Info für mich? Hmm, ich muss mal besser einen eigenen Thread dafür aufmachen, denke ich.


----------

